# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Vestuario del Mago

## DRAKONIS

Si los magos de los siglos pasados usaban frack, smoking, sombreros de copa, bastón etc...

Cual seria el vestuario mas representativo de esta época?

Porque un Jorge Blass, un Cooperfield y hasta un Criss Angel no solo venden su espectáculo, sino también su imagen. Claro con todo respeto a Jorge a quien he admirado siempre...

Solo recuerdo al maestro Tamariz y veo que el fusiona hilarantemente lo antiguo (sombrero de copa y violín invisible mágico) y lo moderno (todo)...

Que opinan?

----------


## ignoto

No sé.
Los elfos no se ponen esmoquin.

----------


## magic_7

No se cual sera la forma correcta (tal vez no haya) pero yo me visto como me siento comodo y con la ropa que mejor representa mi magia y mi forma de ser

----------


## mpot27

Pues creo que este tema ya se habló, pero no lo recuerdo:

Creo que antiguamente las formas de vestir eran más "estrictas" que como ahora vestimos, entonces varía del tipo de magia que haga una persona, o simplemente, yo hago magia como me pille vestida.

Yo creo que eso de la chistera se ha ido poco a poco "extinguiendo" hasta nuestros días, por innovar o por cualquier cosa, que hayan querido los magos de esta época.

Es más cómodo que la ropa que se lleva habitualmente.

Saludos.

----------


## tres de PICAS

Yo opino como magic 7 y mpot27. Cada uno se viste como vaya más cómodo

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

la ropa va con el estilo personal.

El estilo se ve en el todo, la ropa, las palabras, la presentacion, los elementos etc.

Podrias ver a tamariz vestido con frack?
o rene con pantalon corto?.

El estilo se ve en todo y en las pequeñas cosas tam bien, como un anillo.

----------


## DRAKONIS

Si, estoy de acuerdo que la adaptación y la comodidad es obvia, pero si vamos más allá, podríamos comprender también no solo la adaptación del estilo, sino también del tipo de magia, por decir algo;

Usar guantes de fuego, como que ya se corresponde a un clásico del vestuario mágico antiguo, sin embargo mucha gente repite lo mismo, podríamos estudiar ahora otras maneras, una gorra (cachucha) de fuego, unos celulares mágicos (como los de Soma), etc...



Porque los clásicos, pues si representan una etapa de nuestro arte, pero aun hay mucho por descubrir.



Aunque el tema aqui es el vestuario, es obvio que tambien va de la mano con el tipo de Magia que se realiza, bueno en la FISM 2009 hay varios ejemplos, pero pongo una nueva reflexión;

_"... la Magia evoluciona con la creatividad no con el tiempo."_

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

El vestuario que uses depende de muchas cosas, de tu personalidad, de como vistes habitualmente, de tu espectáculo...

----------


## magobernal

claramente depende de tu personalidad y el tipo de magia (ir con aspecto comico si eres gracioso y llevar pantalones con bolsillos adecuados para las descargas)

pero tambien es importante no centrarse demasiado en la pesonalidad (la gente entiende por eso ¨se tu mismo¨ pero como es logico, no vas ha hacer un show vestido de calle.
creo que lo mejor es ir bien vestido (pero dependiendo de la personalidad y del tipo de magia) 

p.d. Dato curioso:
si os fijais, antiguamente se iva con smokin y sombrero porque eso era ir bien vestido, es decir, que lo importante es la imagen

----------


## chiripicajoso

> pero como es logico, no vas ha hacer un show vestido de calle.
> creo que lo mejor es ir bien vestido (pero dependiendo de la personalidad y del tipo de magia)


creo que si tu espectaculo trata sobre lo que le ocurre a un mendigo y ese mendigo eres tu, iras con pantalones rotos y ropa "callejera" por decirlo de algun modo. si simulas ser valentino rossi en tu show (estoy obsesionado con las motos... :117: ) iras con casco y con una ropa parecida a la de él, si vas de luisma (aida) y el suele vestir como para ir a dar un paseo, tu vestimenta sera esa la de esa persona dando un paseo....

no se si te referias a eso con tipo de magia o era por ser de cerca, salon.... pero esto lo deja algo mas claro....

----------


## magobernal

> creo que si tu espectaculo trata sobre lo que le ocurre a un mendigo y ese mendigo eres tu, iras con pantalones rotos y ropa "callejera" por decirlo de algun modo. si simulas ser valentino rossi en tu show (estoy obsesionado con las motos...) iras con casco y con una ropa parecida a la de él, si vas de luisma (aida) y el suele vestir como para ir a dar un paseo, tu vestimenta sera esa la de esa persona dando un paseo....
> 
> no se si te referias a eso con tipo de magia o era por ser de cerca, salon.... pero esto lo deja algo mas claro....


si, pero al reves, con tipo de magia queria decir que te sirva para hacer los juegos, si necesitas un casco para hacer aparecer un conejo, pues ponte un casco.
Y lo de ir de motero porque e gustan las motos, me referia a vestirte del mismo modo en el que has hambientado a tu personaje-personalidad.

pero no te vistas de motero porque seas motero en la realidad, sino porque seas motero en el escenario.
ahora bien, creo que todo tene un limite, ya que no quedaria muy bien hacer magia con un casco

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

querido mago bernar, el arte no tiene limites, hay personas que no tienen personajes, hoy hay personas que viven el personaje todos los dias.

Si uno quiere ser militar, y mostrar su magia como militar, esta perfecto, pero deve mantener toda la rutina ese personaje, y si ese personaje esta bien plantiado puede hacer el shows entero.
El publico ve a un mago militar,
Crdini un gran manipulador, cuando estaba en guerra, practica manipulacio en la trinchera y utilizaba un casco.
Entonces si esta todo correcto, los elementos personaje, charla, no importa que seas, importa que seas siempre igual.

El personaje de uno siempre es uno mismo, solo que se potencian algunas cosas, o se muestra lo que querias ser y no podes por timidez o x motivo.
 Por que todos esten de gala, no tenes por que vos vestirte igual.

----------


## chiripicajoso

> pero no te vistas de motero porque seas motero en la realidad, sino porque seas motero en el escenario.
> ahora bien, creo que todo tene un limite, ya que no quedaria muy bien hacer magia con un casco


Era solo un ejemplo bastante exagerado igual que ir de luisma, no creo que nadie lo haga porquelo de un personaj de television es copiar literalmente y lo de ir de valentinno rossi queda muy extraño....aunque podia ser algo comico... jejejeje yo ya tengo la idea de mi personaje y no es ninguna de las cosas que puse.

----------


## magobernal

> querido mago bernar, el arte no tiene limites, hay personas que no tienen personajes, hoy hay personas que viven el personaje todos los dias.
> 
> Si uno quiere ser militar, y mostrar su magia como militar, esta perfecto, pero deve mantener toda la rutina ese personaje, y si ese personaje esta bien plantiado puede hacer el shows entero.
> El publico ve a un mago militar,
> Crdini un gran manipulador, cuando estaba en guerra, practica manipulacio en la trinchera y utilizaba un casco.
> Entonces si esta todo correcto, los elementos personaje, charla, no importa que seas, importa que seas siempre igual.
> 
> El personaje de uno siempre es uno mismo, solo que se potencian algunas cosas, o se muestra lo que querias ser y no podes por timidez o x motivo.
>  Por que todos esten de gala, no tenes por que vos vestirte igual.


bueno, tanto como poder hacerlo, se puede hacer, pero es algo muy ¨cantoso¨ :O11:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

no se a que te referis con cantoso, pero te vuelvo a repetir en el arte no hay reglas ni limites, que por lo general estemos vestido de galas no quiere decir que sea lo correcto o lo adecuado.

Por que no se puede uno vestir distinto, si su magia es distinta, si su presentacio es distinta,

Que el señor Lavand diga que los movimientos tienen que ser lentos, no quiere decir que sea una regla, hay movimientos que necesitan una velocidad.

No hay nada que deva ser igual a nada, cada uno hace lo que quiere y como quiere, pero todo deve mantener la misma linea estetica, no podes vestirte como un caballero y moverte como tamariz,  todo tiene que mantener la misma linea de personalidad.

Pero la personalidad y la estetica puede ser cualquier cosa.

----------


## magobernal

> no se a que te referis con cantoso, pero te vuelvo a repetir en el arte no hay reglas ni limites, que por lo general estemos vestido de galas no quiere decir que sea lo correcto o lo adecuado.
> 
> Por que no se puede uno vestir distinto, si su magia es distinta, si su presentacio es distinta,
> 
> Que el señor Lavand diga que los movimientos tienen que ser lentos, no quiere decir que sea una regla, hay movimientos que necesitan una velocidad.
> 
> No hay nada que deva ser igual a nada, cada uno hace lo que quiere y como quiere, pero todo deve mantener la misma linea estetica, no podes vestirte como un caballero y moverte como tamariz,  todo tiene que mantener la misma linea de personalidad.
> 
> Pero la personalidad y la estetica puede ser cualquier cosa.


ya, si tienes razon, lo que decia era que puede ser muy cantoso (palabra perteneciente  la gerga juvenil, que se dice de aquel que llama la atencion debido a una extraña o atipica accion, como ir con casco ha hacer magia)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

creo que la magia ya es llamativa de por si, la vestimenta solo le da personalidad,

Por supuesto si vas por la calle vestido de esa forma si llama la atencion, pero a la hora de actuar no.

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a intentar zanjar la cuestión de lo que se puede y no hacer.
He aquí a algunos de los grandes:

(No me permite insertar vídeos, así que os dejo los enlaces.

Serjo (Usuario del foro que anda ahora en el Festival de Montecarlo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drxAxntMIrk
Enric Magoo, con su fism a cuestas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_or7Mvz0sq0
Ruby Coby, con su personalidad característica
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAhcLVJI0yM
Mike Michaels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pxFyiWwZTE
Voronin (si queréis una versión distinta del vestuario mirad el final)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w-oCvYKtKI
Mirko (para ver un vestuario diferente, mirad el final).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ing9cTnwkwo

¿Y ahora qué opináis?
El hábito no hace al monje. El vestuario no hace al mago.

----------


## magobernal

conclusion:
el mago hace al peronaje y este al vestuario;
un cómico no puede ir de esmokin, y un mago serio (como René) no puede ir de motero :001 005: 
¿que? ¿os gusta la conclusion?

p.d. estoy de broma  :117:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

te recomiendo que veas a les luthier.

----------


## magobernal

> te recomiendo que veas a les luthier.


a  mi o a pulgas?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

a ti, estos tipos son comediantes, y estan vestidos de gala.

Entonces sus gag o cemedia es de salon y fino, entonces justifican su trajes y el nombre.

----------


## magik mackey

todo dependera de donde tengas que realizar tu show y para quien, si tienes (por ejemplo) que hacer un show en una boda, donde se requiere a los invitados ir vestidos de "etiqueta", es recomendable usar frack y chistera, si haces tu show en un pub, vestiras algo mas informal, sin perder la "elegancia".

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

no comparto mucho tu idea,  si tu personaje utiliza pantalon verde y Saco azul, vestiras asi en todos los espectaculos.

----------


## magobernal

> todo dependera de donde tengas que realizar tu show y para quien, si tienes (por ejemplo) que hacer un show en una boda, donde se requiere a los invitados ir vestidos de "etiqueta", es recomendable usar frack y chistera, si haces tu show en un pub, vestiras algo mas informal, sin perder la "elegancia".


si vas a una despedida de soltero, haras striptis conforme valla transcurrindo la funcion? :O11:

----------


## Magnano

creo que la idea se entendia bien, te pagan por hacer magia, no por hacer otras cosas, si es una despedida de soltero pues depende de quien sea el aforunado, de su estilo de vida, de que se tenga pensado hacer en la despedida...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues yo estoy deacuerdo con el copañero Ezequiel, Pulgas y otros tantos cuyas ideas me parecen acertadas.

Creo que el vestuario del mago va, más que con el sitio o el estilo de la magia que se vaya a hacer, con la propia personalidad del mago. 

Yo visto zapatos negros, vaqueros oscuros, camisa roja (pronto usaré una camiseta que me ha diseñado mi novia, cuyo resultado ha podido ver dcmoreno :P), y una americana de terciopelo negro. Porqué? Porque me gusta, porque me siento cómodo, porque creo que va con mi forma de ser, de vestir y me gusta "verme" así haciendo magia. Podría ir vestido de calle normal? pues sí, pero no me sentiría cómodo.

Aunque aquí, y casi más que en ninguna otra cuestión, para gustos los colores... y los propios, los mejores ^^

----------


## Iban

Viendo un vídeo de Eduardo Galeano que Mar Marches ha compartido con nosotros, me he acordado de este hilo, y de la cuestión de si el frac estaba pasado de moda o no, que teníamos que modernizar el vestuario, que debía ser acorde con la personalidad del mago...

Aquí os copio el enlace del vídeo, por si pudiera ayudar a reabrir el debate y enriquecerlo.




Eduardo Galeano (Manipulation Act) - YouTube

----------


## sann

Yo creo que el frac en escenario nunca pasa de moda, aunque es algo que siempre he catalogado mas a los palomeros, ahora tambien por ejemplo para hacer una rutina de manipulacion a lo nestor hato que se mueve mucho o en las que te mueves por el escenario a toda castaña, no lo veo, claro que tiene que ser un vestuario acorde al mago, pero tambien a la rutina, un tio con la cabeza rapada con cresta como que el frac.. igual que un tio que se ponga a dar saltos por ahi.. yo lo identifico con las rutinas mas elegantes y lentas.(que no aburridas eh)

----------


## Serjo

Por aportar un ilusionista muy elegantemente saca 8 palomas y no lleva americana, ni chaleco... La pariciones se realizan igual a las que realiza uno a partir del frack es algo que se conoce desde hace mucho tiempo pero que no se aplica... 
Un Manipulador de Cartas de francia 16 años (muy bueno manipulando y no es que sea bueno por su edad, sino que simplemente es bueno) no necesita velador... y su vestuario se reduce a los pantalones una camiseta y una camisa encima abierta muy lijera...

Cuando más minimalista sea el vestuario mas magico serán las producciones.
No hay nada que condicione o haga necesaria la presencia de un frack. Algunos me direis es que me quitals el faldón... pues con creatividad y pensando un poco se puede reemplazar

La edad, el contexto y la unidad artística dictan el tipo de vestuario... y los problemas que pueden presentar agunos vestuarios se solucionan con creatividad... para todo problema hay muchisimas soluciones...

Hay infinidades de cosas igual o más elegante que un frack clásico... 
Un frack puede ser totalmente anti estético en depende que cuerpos o en algunas estaturas.
No hay cosa que quede peor que un frack dos tallas mas grandes...
Finalmente un frack se puede actualizar modernizar pero sigue siendo un frack y tiene una carga preconcebida y la aporta al público.

----------


## Danielflow

Al respecto sólo tengo que decir, que yo con 21 años, me visto de americana y chinos negros, aparte uso chistera, no es porque valla a hacer manipulación o c**g*s que también sino porque yo ahí arriba me siento identificado con eso, si lo tuyo es un chándal verde, no veo porque no...

P.D: en un show para niños evidentemente el vestuario tiene que estar más relacionado con el mundo de los niños, por mucho que tu personaje sea el hijo de rené lavand un niños prefiere verte con un traje amarillo y unas botas azul metalizado que con frac y guantes...

Por cierto la chistera pega que no veas, yo hago un par de gags con ella...

----------


## Pulgas

> P.D: en un show para niños evidentemente el vestuario tiene que estar más relacionado con el mundo de los niños, por mucho que tu personaje sea el hijo de rené lavand un niños prefiere verte con un traje amarillo y unas botas azul metalizado que con frac y guantes...


¿Estás seguro?
Creo que los niños no necesitan colorido para pasárselo bien o para identificarse con un mago. Lo que sí necesitan es coherencia en el espectáculo, y si tu personaje es lo los de pingüino debes ir de pingüino (y mira que yo odio los vestuarios clásicos).
El niño no exige colorido, ni dibujitos, ni tonos eléctricos. El niño necesita calidad.

----------


## Serjo

Fernando: Plas, plas, plas!!!!!
Me reafirmo lo que manda, no es con qué el artista se identifique, sino la *Unidad Artística*. 
Ella manda, condiciona, acota y delimita el vestuario.

En Fondamentos se habla algo sobre el Vesturio y es muy muy interesante..

----------


## Danielflow

No lo digo porque tenga que ser así, yo cuando hago fiestas de niños, les hago bailes y cosas graciosas, he sido monitor de tiempo libre 5 años, y se lo pasan teta, cogen confianza contigo, se parten con los gags, y cuando ven la magia de verdad se quedan flipados porque están en un entorno, que yo creo que es adecuado para ellos, y para que se produzca la magia...a todo el mundo le gusta mas el color..a mi me alegra ver el campo todo de colorines, o un dibujo con mil colores que cosas en Blanco&Negro  :117: 
Por el contrario, conozco un mago que en las fiestas de niños es mas ténebre, cuenta historias, se pinta los ojos de negro y viste de negro con un bombin....Los niños se lo pasan teta, pero muchas cosas no las entienden porque no han asimilado aún ese tipo de mensaje..(dependiendo de la edad)

Cito a un gran maestro como es David KAye A.K.A. Silly Billy dice
"Its not the end of the path, it's the path"
Viene a decir que no es el fin, que es el camino, yo he cogido mucho de ese tío, me encanta y creo que tiene bastante razón...
SOLO DIGO QUE ES OTRO TIPO DE MAGIA CON COLORINES Y SIN COLORINES, SE PUEDEN LAS DOS, PERO ME GUSTAN MAS CON COLORINES ;D
Vengo a decir que esto es mi humilde opinión, respeto la tuya, pero me reafirmo...lo discutimos un día si te parece ;D..Un abrazote.

----------


## Pulgas

Yo siempre actúo vestido de negro (sin pintarme nada en la cara) y los niños se lo pasan bien. Muy bien.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Estoy con Pulgas. Creo que no es necesario adaptar tu vestuario a los niños sino el tipo de magia que se hace. Saludos

----------


## lalogmagic

La ropa en general, el vestuario en particular es una expresión externa de nuestra personalidad, así es que viendo a una persona en su forma de vestir sabemos si es serio por que usa coloras y convinaciones sobrias, extrovertido por que usa colores chillones y convinaciones extrañas, limpio o descuidado etc...

El vestuario del mago no es más que la ropa que tiene especialmente reservada para actuar, por ello debe reflejar la personalidad del personaje, que raro se vería un tipo serio vestido de colores o una persona descuidada y torpe con un frac impecablemente montado, por ello la única regla que desde mi punto de vista debe existir es la coherencia con el personaje.

Adicional a esto deben tenerse en cuenta las cuestiones que comenta Serjo, que a la vez como el mismo dice con un poco de imaginación seguro que se pueden solucionar.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Serjo

Soy conciente que soy una voz dentro de un desierto. Pero no me desanimo.
En general los magos somos un recorta y pega, de pareceres, gustos personales, creencias... y en algunos casos se le puede sumar el leer algo de escena y ya mucho mas escaso aquel que haya investigado fuera del ámbito mágico. 
Ha ce unos diías unos alumnos me enviaban un video de Otto Wesley, preguntandome asombrados literamente: "pero qué cojones es esto?"
Mi respuesta no es mas que la crítica acida de un genio... hace unos dias me encontraba con quienes salian de una actuación, con alabanzas hacia un ilusionista... con creces sobre sus milagros. Ahora para mi siempre ha sido David Cooperfiel vestido de torrente... me disculpaís pero un artista es un conjunto... Y no se porque extraña razón no nos damos cuenta.

Lo que manda por sobre el personaje es la *Unidad Artística...* Creo que nadie nació sabiendo entonces hay dos caminos para saber que cuernos es esto... la primera es preguntar y al margen de haber obtenido  o no respuesta la segunda es Investigar.
La unidad artística dicho muy someramente es el paquete con el que se encuentra el público, el pack completo... puede que el vestuario valla con el personaje, pero que los efectos no estén en consonancia ni con el vestuario, ni con la música, ni con los objetos que se muestran... No es comun encontrar dentro de los espectaculos mágicos coherencia. En el mejor de los casos van dos o tres elementos juntos (personaje, vestuario, discurso, pero o la musica desentona o el objeto...) pero encontrar un número coherente es muy dificil... Porque esto no en otras disciplinas teatrales lo mas dificil es encontrar las incoherencias...
Porque montamos las cosas bajo el criterio de gustos, de ídolos, de preconceptos, de...
Preferimos hacer un recorta y pega que crear...
Hace un tiempo un mago me consultaba sobre su número... vestuario de matrix, musica del film de alli en más había cartas, animales, giros de 360 con los pies... Acaso algo de esto me lleva a la idea que cualquiera tienen de matrix? Pues no la magia esta por debajo de las expectativas creadas... si aparece alguien vestido de matrix, dentro de un espectáculo de ilusionismo lo que espero como minimo que este a la altura del film, con elementos coherentes al mismo. 
El vestuario no es un elemento, o el elemento que se puede analizar por si mismo... es una pieza mas dentro de un conjunto que expresan, refuerzan, ambientan y crean una idean, un concepto un ilusión. El minimo componente dentro de este conjunto que es incoherente dinamita la ilusión... es decir la magia. 

Hace unos diás se colgaba, creo que en este foro un video del frances que tienen un conflicto entre una tetera, un vaso y una manzana que parte de la normalidad y termina en el desquicio mas absoluto... algunos destacaban la elegancia del número y del ejecutante (lo sientopero no coincido)
Lo movimientos no son elegantes, son rapidos no dejan ni siquiera procesar la información al público... esto quiere que el número este mal o sea malo... pues no creo que es el mejor numero de magia que he visto al presente superando con creces a mi anterior favorito Latimer. Todo el numero, lo que expresa, la locura progresiva, el increscendo del ritmo, el desquisio final estan perfectamente armonizados el conjunto es ideal... cada cosa esta puesta en por un porque desde el vestuario, el peinado, los movimientos... todo absolutamente todo esta al servicio de la idea y no de la técnica ni de la magia... La unidad artítica manda por encima de todo incluso de la magia.
LO msimo podemos ver en el numero por ejemplo del muy de moda J, Gomez, al margen de gustos personales todo hace que el conjunto sea imponente... la idea manda.

Si nos preocupamos por el personaje y por su vestimenta y olvidamos los objetos, el peinado, el movimiento, el andar... pues mal vamos...

Pudiera entrar a dar ejemplos a patadas... pero me abtendré. El colmo de la inchoerencia que lo he mantenido por perrismo es dentro de mi número... un preso no tienen una sábana atada a un palo, no hay palos dentro de la una celda... lo demás podrá gustar o no pero puedo dar razones de porque está y dentro de la historia tiene un porque...

En fin un numero en que la musica va por un lado hay telefonos moviles , luego cartas, mas tarde palomas, hay fracks, cabinas telefonicas no es coherente... no hay unidad artítica... A este número o espectáculo no lo salva ni la personalidad, ni el gusto.
No sería mas coherente un chaval de calle, que delante de una cabina no puede comunicarse por eso aparecen moviles, no tiene saldo y por eso aparecen tarjetas de prepago cartas? esto si es unidad artistica...
El resto es un recorta y pega de gustos, copias, idolatrías... etc


No se como ha quedado redactado pero me ha llevado mas tiempo del que disponía, pido disculpas...

----------


## daviles23

esta claro que cada uno tiene su estilo, pero un buen atuendo que genere misterio y psicodelia a mi me llama más...para un buen espectáculo...

aunque alguien vestido muy sencillo que luego te sorprenda también es impactante

saludos

----------


## satiro

la ropa es bastante importante (colores, bolsillos, mangas, etc...) , de eso no hay duda, pero como han repetido un par de veces, depende del mago y el tipo de magia, y mi único consejo seria el de vestir lo más cómodo posible.

El uniforme de mago se perdió en el tiempo, y juegos clásicos como el de sacar un conejo del sombrero ya no se podrían hacer usando gorras contemporáneas  :117:

----------


## Mago Juanma

Pues depende bastante de donde vayas a actuar. Si le vas a dar una temática al show, te tendras que vestir acorde a esa temática. Yo he visto a Hector Ruiz hacer 2 shows en el parque temático de Sevilla Isla Mágica, uno haciendo de Cristóbal Colón y otro haciendo de Leonardo Da Vinci. Actualmente sigue haciendo espectáculos allí, aunque ya la temática es que es un capitán de barco y va de capitán (no de pirata eh...). También hace shows estandar en cruceros. 
Y si vas a hacer shows mas estandard pues yo suelo ir con ropa negra (no con chaqueta) y si voy a hacer algo con cartas, con una camisa y un pantalón largo.

----------


## Calsetiin

Creo que simplemente el mejor vestuario es el que va con tu personalidad, tus historias, juegos y publico, ademas de que tiene que ser original. Personalmente me gusta ponerme zapatos, pantalón de vestir, una camisa alocada, una corbata que llame la atención y un saco (teniendo en cuenta que en muchos de mis juegos necesito los bolsillos del saco).

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Creo que simplemente el mejor vestuario es el que va con tu personalidad, tus historias, juegos y publico, ademas de que tiene que ser original. Personalmente me gusta ponerme zapatos, pantalón de vestir, una camisa alocada, una corbata que llame la atención y un saco (teniendo en cuenta que en muchos de mis juegos necesito los bolsillos del saco).


Osea, el cliche habitual de mago.

----------


## mayico

Reflotando este hilo solo para poner un enlace, que trata sobre el tipo de chaqueta.
Es una estupidez que solo vale para la estética de la persona, pero aplicado al personaje que quieres ser como mago, nos puede aportar un poco.

http://elmundomasculino.wordpress.co...haqueta-ideal/

----------


## AlberyKous

Peronalmente, encuentro que un mago realiza un arte y como tal debe ser tomada con un poco de seriedad, es por esto que, personalmente, encuentro que una tenida semi-formal o formal es bastante adecuada, (pantalon de tela, zapatos, polera y un saco o bien camisa y una chaquetilla)

Es mi apreciacion personal, aunque claro que depende del tipo de magia y estilo del propio mago.

Saludos

----------

